# Super Recycler vs Honda HRX217



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm deciding between these two. It seems like no matter which I choose, it's a good pick. One thing I've read here that worries me is the HRX suction issue thread. But the overall reputation of both is pretty good. Are there any serious advantages one has over the other? One upside to the HRX is the bag/mulch slider: it could be good for the fall when I have too many leaves to mulch but don't want to bag 100% of them.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

I do think the higher you cut the less suction you get because the grass has more air flow in it from the side and underneath. Shorter thick grass cuts off the loose air flow better and is closer to the ground. So you are closing the gap that air has the ability to fill. That's my theory anyways. I have not used the super recycler but it seems like a great machine. I am using an HRX and don't plan to change. I have noticed that common report of mulching in that some grass gets past the plug. Not a big deal to me but that's the only knock I have noticed on it. It has a lot of power with the 8.3 ftlbs of torque. This is one of those good problems as there isn't a wrong decision really. It might just be based on your self-propel preference as they are quite different, the HRX has two options in the VKA and HYA.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I own a HRX217HYA. Unfortunately it does get used often since I now mow under 1 inch with a reel mower. However my father has had his HRX for 10 yrs it probably has 500+ hrs on it. He changes the oil every couple of years and adds gas nothing else. Starts first pull every time. They truly are excellent machines.

I personally would never consider a homeowner grade Toro. On the other hand the commercial 21in is an excellent mower. My self and business partner use the commercial 21 inch and 30 inch Toro around 30+ hours a week.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

I had the regular Recycler for 11 years and it did ok, just purchased a super Recycler this summer and it's by far a better mower. I'm mowing at 1.75" and it does a great job as long as long as I can keep up mowing every 3 days, mulches great!!


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Sorry to bring back an old thread but I am looking at these 2 machines this spring. I currently have an older Honda HRR. I was sold on the Toro SS with the Honda engine but cannot seem to find them anywhere. Then I got to looking at the Honda HRX and the GCV200 is really appealing. I primarily mulch but I do bag on occasion. I also have a bunch of leaves to clean up in the fall so I do mulch/bag those as well. Any insight on swaying one way or another?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@WhiteSubi, I purchased the Honda HRX217HYA and couldn't be happier. It has a lot of power for it's weight. Previously I was coming from an EGO which did a poor job mulching my StAug. Bagging works pretty well, so no complaints there.

It does have an auto-choke feature. I prefer the old-school method of manual choke, but it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> @WhiteSubi, I purchased the Honda HRX217HYA and couldn't be happier. It has a lot of power for it's weight. Previously I was coming from an EGO which did a poor job mulching my StAug. Bagging works pretty well, so no complaints there.
> 
> It does have an auto-choke feature. I prefer the old-school method of manual choke, but it seems to work pretty well.


Thanks for the feedback! Do you have the Roto-stop? If so, is it worth it? You preference on the old-school choke is mine as well. My current HRR has the auto-choke and I am not a fan. It created a lot of new cuss words until I realized it was the thermowax that was my issue. It would stick and would NOT start. I do realize the Toro and the HRX both have the auto-choke so I guess I will just have to be ok with it. At least I know what to look for.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@WhiteSubi, Yep...the thermowax is the issue. At least most of us know about it and it can be ordered and replaced fairly easily. Mine is fairly new but I'm thinking of just replacing it whenever I replace the spark plug as a maintenance item.

It looks like a replacement thermowax cartridge runs about $10...

https://www.amazon.com/Honda-16620-Z8D-305-Thermo-Wax-Assembly/dp/B00IRC9DSI

I do have the RotoStop feature. I find this is invaluable.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> @WhiteSubi, Yep...the thermowax is the issue. At least most of us know about it and it can be ordered and replaced fairly easily. Mine is fairly new but I'm thinking of just replacing it whenever I replace the spark plug as a maintenance item.
> 
> It looks like a replacement thermowax cartridge runs about $10...
> 
> ...


Appreciate it! And good to know. I was seriously thinking about going with the RotoStop so you might have just sold me.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Definitely get a mower with the blade brake system. It's a must-have feature in my opinion.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I would love the Spin-Stop feature, but the SmartStow won me over.


----------

